# Wetterstation mit auswertung in Siemens 1516 CPU



## VerLKerL (30 Mai 2019)

Hallo!

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal eine Wetterstation an eine Siemens 1516 CPU gekoppelt?

Ich möchte gerne für mein Eigenheim eine Wetterstation kaufen und die Signale dann entweder direkt per Profinet bekommen oder die einzelnen Werte wie:
- Helligkeit(Dämmerunsgsensor)
- Luftdruck
- Regen
- Wind
- Temperatur

in der CPU auswerten.

Kann mir jemand eine gute Wetterstation empfehlen, oder mir mitteilen, wo ich soetwas gut finden kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal!!!

Grüße
Joe


----------



## Ing_Lupo (30 Mai 2019)

Hallo

es gibt einen Dienst mit 3 Tagesprognose. Passt das ?


----------



## VerLKerL (30 Mai 2019)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> es gibt einen Dienst mit 3 Tagesprognose. Passt das ?



Eigentlich möchte ich gerne eine eigene Station direkt am Haus haben um unabhängig von irgendwelchen Diensten/anderen Stationen zu sein


----------



## Ing_Lupo (31 Mai 2019)

Hallo

die angesprochene Station empfängt über DCF Signal die Daten. Laufende Kosten entstehen nicht. Werte sind als ModbusTCP abzurufen.


----------



## VerLKerL (31 Mai 2019)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> die angesprochene Station empfängt über DCF Signal die Daten. Laufende Kosten entstehen nicht. Werte sind als ModbusTCP abzurufen.



Ok, vielleicht muss ich mir das einmal genauer ansehen!? Wo finde ich das ganze?


----------

